# Soap & Candle Making Projects



## Admin (Mar 7, 2017)

Would love to see what you currently have active or plan to, post some details or better yet photos of your current/future project.


----------



## luxuriousbb (Mar 7, 2017)

*Working on my 2017 Spring Collection*

Working on my Spring Collection. Made some cake soaps as well.


----------



## doriettefarm (Mar 7, 2017)

Very nice!  How come my textured tops look nothing like that?


----------



## CedarWolf (Mar 7, 2017)

I'd love to have some of mine look like this too! I'm pretty new so still trying out swirls and tops to see what I like  Are there any tutorials on this spcific top?


----------



## mmills (Mar 7, 2017)

I have fallen back on basic olive oil and coconut, using HP. I have re-purposed my crockpot for this. Friends seem to like the simplicity and absence of perfume. I have been told that my soap cures all kinds of skin ailments, but we all know that it is just that absence of the twenty, or so, ingredients listed on commercial soaps.


----------



## sassabelle (Mar 7, 2017)

I do not write much on the forum. I make soap for gifting and small selling. I have educated some of the goodness to handmade soap vs. Store bought. I make standard soaps nothing fancy colors as it takes away from health benefits. I have however made French clay soap for my adult girls. They love it. To buy in a store your looking at 6 - 12 dollars a bar. They figure moms is cheaper..lol


----------



## tinarad13 (Mar 7, 2017)

*New Projects*

I've been working on melt and pour lately. After spending so long making cp, this is really fun.


----------



## pink-north (Mar 7, 2017)

*New Products*

Hi everyone. I've been very absent lately, sorry. I've been working on new products for our line. We finally have a nice hair oil. I just need to get labels done. Thanks for keeping me in the loop.


----------



## mshoultz (Mar 7, 2017)

*Projects*

Right now I primarily just make my own personal shaving soaps and occasionally will gift them to friends and family. Really hoping to learn more about scent creation/perfuming.


----------



## bluemoosesoap (Mar 7, 2017)

*my recent soaping adventures*

These are a couple pics of my early spring activities.
Here in Quebec, maple season is beginning, so I'm in maple sugar mode.


----------



## bmstull11 (Mar 7, 2017)

*Thanks for the contact*

I have been away from soaping for a long time, but I am interested in getting back into it so I will be catching up on the latest going on here!


----------



## tallship (Mar 7, 2017)

Admin said:


> Would love to see what you currently have active or plan to, post some details or better yet photos of your current/future project.



At this time I'm just in learning mode, and actually quite amazed as all the myriad of products, methods, and ingredients that are utilized, as well as how various people utilize this mix of art and science in producing products.

So, for the time being, I'm just lurking along and being inspired, but thanks for the nudge and the encouragement to make a post!

Kindest regards, 

Bradley


----------



## luxuriousbb (Mar 7, 2017)

doriettefarm said:


> Very nice! How come my textured tops look nothing like that?


 
Hi, just wait a few moments after putting all of your soap batter in the mold before texturing. It has to have the consistency of semi thick cream before you texture it. Take your time and learn how long it takes your recipe and/or scent to set up.

BeautyMixtress™
Luxurious Bath Boutique™



doriettefarm said:


> Very nice! How come my textured tops look nothing like that?


 


CedarWolf said:


> I'd love to have some of mine look like this too! I'm pretty new so still trying out swirls and tops to see what I like  Are there any tutorials on this spcific top?


 
Yes! There are plenty of videos on YouTube but not sure if they are labeled to identify designing the tops of your soap. Search by textured tops.

I don't have any videos on YouTube yet, but I do broadcast making soap on Periscope. If you are on Periscope, search for Beauty Mixtress. I have a few accounts but select the one with 1200 followers. There you will find a list of my broadcasts. The ones that state Making Soap is the one you need.

BeautyMixtress™
Luxurious Bath Boutique™


----------



## Alexa (Mar 7, 2017)

I am working on Sea Salt Soaps at the moment. My first one turned out great and now i like to make a new one Sea Salt with aktivated charcoal.

Kindly Regards
Alexandra


----------



## Susie (Mar 7, 2017)

I have been plagued with scents that accelerate the last 8 batches.  I am just snake bit.  Can't make a batch that behaves to save my life.  And now I have bronchitis...again.  

Good news is that my dear, sweet, wonderful hubby make me my first wooden mold-5 lb if I did my math correctly.


----------



## Terri E (Mar 7, 2017)

*Experimenting with some different techniques )*

These are a few examples of different techniques I wanted to try. I am really pleased with them. They all contain kefir, oat & rice milks, silk and Celtic sea salt. Lots of soft, creamy & bubbly lather


----------



## doriettefarm (Mar 7, 2017)

Terri E said:


> These are a few examples of different techniques I wanted to try. I am really pleased with them. They all contain kefir, oat & rice milks, silk and Celtic sea salt. Lots of soft, creamy & bubbly lather



Wow Terri, those bars from the slab mold are drop-dead gorgeous!


----------



## Mighty Mama (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi Everyone, I've been off the forum for a long while because my (hot process) soaping business has picked up so much lately!  I've been commissioned by a Thai Foot Reflexologist to create a range of soaps/balms/lotions/shampoos/toothpastes.  She works mainly with cancer patients and is looking for a range of anti viral/anti bacterial/anti fungal and healing products.  So far I've made a bar with goatsmilk and 4 thieves oil and neem and lavender.  Having lots of fun creating!


----------



## dibbles (Mar 7, 2017)

Terri E said:


> These are a few examples of different techniques I wanted to try. I am really pleased with them. They all contain kefir, oat & rice milks, silk and Celtic sea salt. Lots of soft, creamy & bubbly lather



They are all wonderful, but that first one - WOW!


----------



## debsoap (Mar 7, 2017)

*What I am working on *

I am working on serial new soaps and embarking on my first fundraiser! I am feeling a bit overwhelmed and nervous but excited! Below are some pics of my latest creations


----------



## Mighty Mama (Mar 7, 2017)

Hello All,

Sorry for the long absence - my (hot process) soap business has taken off and there is not much time to come up for air 

I am currently working on a range of soaps/shampoos/balms/lotions/toothpastes etc for a lady that works with cancer patients.  I've made an anti viral/anti fungal/anti bacterial soap with goatsmilk and 4 thieves oil for her.  LOVE the smell of that 4 thieves oil blend!! I am also working on a healing soap with neem and lavender.  Delving into balms next, perhaps a breast balm to start with.  Do any of you have any experience with healing products like these?


----------



## Tammy_D (Mar 8, 2017)

I haven't made any soap for the last few months... too busy with work and masters program. However, I am hoping to make a batch or two over spring break. I want to experiment with goat milk and oatmeal.


----------



## shabbyhijabi (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi Everyone, 

I have yet to post on this forum. I am preparing for my first event this April. So far I've got two finished & labeled soaps (just do MP right now). My Barber Shop soap, using Barber Shop FO and my latest obsession Doughnut soap (and bath bombs). I hope I attached the photos correctly!


----------



## Midiva53 (Mar 8, 2017)

*Current Projects*

Made 3 batches of Soap in Feb. Beer Soap, and 2 Batches of what I call my Princess Recipe. Used Rasp FO in the beer soap, and Lavender EO, and Rustic Rose FO in the other. Also made Bath Bombs and Shaving Lotion.


----------



## RogerKugler (Mar 8, 2017)

I admire all the wonderful soaps and products everyone is working on. The closest thing to soap I've been making is soap rest (decks, flats, platforms, dish, etc) from white oak. These allow water to drain quickly from the bar and dry and not let the soap turn into mush. The white oak is incredibly decay resistant and will last for years!


----------



## Squigglybumwah (Mar 8, 2017)

CURRENT PROJECTS
Hair conditioner (which, oddly has turned out to be a much better hand lotion...:grin

First melt and pour test was a learning experience. Temperature way more important than I gave attention to...scent WAY stronger than CP. Boyfriend absolutely loves it though. 

UPCOMING 
Starting first-ever attempt at batch of cream soap, and working up the nerve to attempt a facial cream utilizing alpha hydroxy acids.


----------



## eleni_sp (Mar 9, 2017)

*My Spring Work*

Hello, this is some of my spring work. One cp soap with olive oil, coconut oil, shea butter, castor oil and the other is salt bar soap 80% coconut oil. The salt bar will be trimmer just before use.


----------



## BeckyRB (Mar 9, 2017)

I also have been absent for a while. Thanks for bringing me back in the loop! A couple years ago I made a ton of different soaps because I signed up for a few craft fairs. I didn't sell much at those and just finally got through all that was left. Timing of this thread is perfect, because my best friend is getting married in July and asked me to make soaps for favors. She is going with a wine/grape theme, and I actually found a fragrance called "Berrywine" at Bramble Berry. So, of course I had to get it for her. The mold she picked has grapes and leaves on the tops. I think I will try to actually fill in the pattern to show purple grapes and green leaves. Then maybe do a natural color behind it with small swirls of green and purple. It is beautiful in my head...hoping the real thing turns out just as pretty.  LOL


----------



## MooseHeadHomestead (Mar 9, 2017)

I've been selling on etsy for a little while and enjoying that.

I created a new soap recipe the other day and so far it has been great. Now I just need to wait for the cure to see if it's as great as I hope!

This has to be the creamiest soap batter I have created to date! I am loving this! It behaved beautifully with the addition of greek yogurt and honey (did not seize) and I added a small amount of lavender, orange, and patchouli essential oils to test the behavior of them in the batter. No issues! This soap is palm free. It contains olive oil (with infused herbs and botanicals), coconut oil, rice bran oil, sunflower oil, castor oil, mango butter, and avocado oil It has the addition of aloe and silk, which I love in my soap. So we shall see how it is after it cures. I love my other soap recipe, also, but this one may top it! It did not over heat and came out of the mold great. Cut nicely, too.


----------



## Yoko (Mar 11, 2017)

*My recent soaping*

Recently, I am working on ginger soap for my sister, I am still try to make using different ginger products. First I used fresh organic ginger.  But then I saw some ppl using ginger powder and ginger essential oil, I am not sure if they have the same benefit as the fresh ginger.


----------



## Rusti (Mar 11, 2017)

I've been busy making fandom soaps and coming up with scent blend ideas. So far I've made The Chosen One (Vader), Strider (trying to come up with a less obvious/cleverer name for this one, Ranger King?) and one for the Cap. I think maybe I'll do Your Worshipfulness next. Soft fresh peach with the sharp snap of ginger


----------



## bumbleklutz (Mar 12, 2017)

deleted double post


----------



## bumbleklutz (Mar 12, 2017)

Rusti said:


> I've been busy making fandom soaps and coming up with scent blend ideas. So far I've made The Chosen One (Vader), Strider (trying to come up with a less obvious/cleverer name for this one, Ranger King?) and one for the Cap. I think maybe I'll do Your Worshipfulness next. Soft fresh peach with the sharp snap of ginger



Rusti, I am absolutely LOVING your idea of fandom soaps! It's really a cool concept. Now I'm inspired to go do a "Dr. Who" soap. I've just got to figure out what to scent it with.


----------



## Rusti (Mar 12, 2017)

bumbleklutz said:


> Rusti, I am absolutely LOVING your idea of fandom soaps! It's really a cool concept. Now I'm inspired to go do a "Dr. Who" soap. I've just got to figure out what to scent it with.



I've actually had the requested, but cannot figure out a blend myself. I don't watch Dr Who. A particular challenge!


----------



## jessieh (Mar 14, 2017)

My latest batches of Spring soap. I've been experimenting with m & p embeds in my cp soap.  Some are good, others not so much. And a batch of beer soap.


----------



## Marley (Mar 15, 2017)

sassabelle said:


> I do not write much on the forum. I make soap for gifting and small selling. I have educated some of the goodness to handmade soap vs. Store bought. I make standard soaps nothing fancy colors as it takes away from health benefits. I have however made French clay soap for my adult girls. They love it. To buy in a store your looking at 6 - 12 dollars a bar. They figure moms is cheaper..lol


 
Really?? The only health benefit of soap is to cleanse. Unless you're using food dye or crayons to color your soap, I see no health benefit to not adding any color.

Are we permitted to use the term "moisturizing" on our soap labels? I didn't think we were allowed to make any claims other than soap cleanses. Isn't this why Dove is called a Beauty Bar instead of Soap? I don't know for certain, but I'll have to go back to Marie Gale's book and look this one up.



debsoap said:


> I am working on serial new soaps and embarking on my first fundraiser! I am feeling a bit overwhelmed and nervous but excited! Below are some pics of my latest creations


 
Are you in the U.S.? Not sure we can say "moisturizing" on our labels?


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 15, 2017)

Marley said:


> Really?? The only health benefit of soap is to cleanse. Unless you're using food dye or crayons to color your soap, I see no health benefit to not adding any color.
> 
> Are we permitted to use the term "moisturizing" on our soap labels? I didn't think we were allowed to make any claims other than soap cleanses. Isn't this why Dove is called a Beauty Bar instead of Soap? I don't know for certain, but I'll have to go back to Marie Gale's book and look this one up.
> 
> ...


 
No, besides, soap is not moisturizing no matter what you add to it.  It can be less cleansing/stripping by formulating a recipe with less cleansing oils.


----------



## CajunLadybug (Mar 15, 2017)

Gorgeous. I certainly need more practice [emoji4]


----------



## CajunLadybug (Mar 15, 2017)

*Soap &amp; Candle Making Projects*

Amazing artwork on slabs. I've been considering working with slab mold. These posts convinced me ;-).


----------



## CajunLadybug (Mar 15, 2017)

MooseHeadHomestead said:


> I've been selling on etsy for a little while and enjoying that.
> 
> I created a new soap recipe the other day and so far it has been great. Now I just need to wait for the cure to see if it's as great as I hope!
> 
> This has to be the creamiest soap batter I have created to date! I am loving this! It behaved beautifully with the addition of greek yogurt and honey (did not seize) and I added a small amount of lavender, orange, and patchouli essential oils to test the behavior of them in the batter. No issues! This soap is palm free. It contains olive oil (with infused herbs and botanicals), coconut oil, rice bran oil, sunflower oil, castor oil, mango butter, and avocado oil It has the addition of aloe and silk, which I love in my soap. So we shall see how it is after it cures. I love my other soap recipe, also, but this one may top it! It did not over heat and came out of the mold great. Cut nicely, too.





Looks amazing. Can't wait to hear how it turns out.


----------



## soapingwoman (Mar 17, 2017)

*My recent soaping adventures*

My Recent Soaping Adventures
Sorry for been late & absent. Testing out soaps for wedding favors did not come out well.  :headbanging:


----------



## CaraBou (Mar 18, 2017)

I love how this thread brought out so many talented/experienced members who do not regularly post! Where have you people been??


----------

